

Comparison table of VoIP software - binarymax
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_VoIP_software

======
samspenc
But which is the best one? Any thoughts?

~~~
lox
Bria seems to be the industry standard and the most feature complete. The
interface is horrible, but the codec support and feature set is solid.

